# Pregnancy Scan



## magusgirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Pregnancy Scan service available, at either Barton under Needwood, Near Burton on Trent at my Grooming Parlour, Lullington, Near Swadlincote at my home or mobile, in the comfort of your own home to detect if your bitch is in whelp. 

Prices start form £20 per scan if you come to me or £25 if I come to you.

Professional state of the art equipment, used by vets, and fully insured.

Call now for your appointment to save money and peace of mind.

01827 373340 07905 648786 and ask for Mandy.


----------

